# Estimate When AC Rev Will Come Out



## Jeremy (Aug 4, 2005)

Just take a guess.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Aug 4, 2005)

I think late 06'


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 4, 2005)

Late 06. Usually Nintendo releases its best games during the end of the year, primarily November.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 11, 2005)

holiday season 06...although nintendo has been very quiet about its launch titles???


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 11, 2005)

So far, everyone has said Late '06, I would not be one bit surprised if we were right.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Aug 11, 2005)

late 06


----------



## Justin (Aug 11, 2005)

A lanch Title I think


----------



## ƒish (Aug 12, 2005)

early 2007... just makes sence, it wouldn't be a launch title, more of a beginning tittle.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 12, 2005)

I think it's 07 too.  Probabaly late '07.


----------



## FreakyLime (Aug 12, 2005)

I think late 06, once the hype of ACDS wears off.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 3, 2005)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> A lanch Title I think


 if it were a launch title it wouldn't be kept so quiet, otherwise it would have similar attention to it like ssb3 is getting.


----------



## Mino (Sep 3, 2005)

Uhh, what about mid-2007 and mid-2006?


----------



## Mino (Sep 3, 2005)

Ah well, I choose Early '07.


----------



## Monkey09 (Sep 3, 2005)

Late 06' and i hope it comes out in Nov.


----------



## GAMEQ (Sep 5, 2005)

I'm hoping for late 2006


----------



## Mino (Sep 7, 2005)

Late '06 is the most popular, but I'm the most smartenest.


----------

